# TIME Variable über Twincat Visualisierung/ HMI ändern



## Debugger (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes 

Ich habe einige TIME Variablen die ich über meine Visu ändern möchte.

 Nun habe ich mein Visualisierungselementkonfiguriert  über „Eingabe“,  Häckchen bei 
„Texteingabe der Variable Textausgabe“,  Zeiten Min T#5s Max T#30s. Eingabe über „Keypad“

So, wenn ich die Interne Visu am laufen habe klappt das wunderbar, mit dem Keypad die Variable im
TIME  Format T#....s eingeben, die vorgegebenen Grenzen sind dabei im Keypadfenster zu sehen: Min T#5s Max T#30s .

Wenn ich aber die HMI verwende  kann ich die eingegebenen Zeiten nicht mit OK  bestätigen.
Die Vorgaben im Keypadfenster sind auch nicht mehr im TIME Format sondern als normale Zahlen
In Millisekunden also, Min 5000, Max 30000, aber auch die Eingabe als Millisekunden mit oder ohne TIME Format lässt sich nicht bestätigen.

Weis jemand wo der Fehler liegt oder hat jemand eine Andere Möglichkeit TIME Variablen Online zu ändern ?

Gruß


----------



## bonatus (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo, time VAriablen können nicht über NumPad eingeben.

Du musst dir eine Hilfsvariable hinter das KeyPad legen und diese Hilfsvariablem muss dann in ein Time Format konvertiert werden.

z.B.: Hilfsvariable KeyPad_Time:Word; 

Du musst nur aufpassen wenn du mit WORD_TO_TIME konvertierst

KeyPad_Time:=1000 --> ergibt konvertiert 1 Sekunde

gruß bonatus


----------



## Debugger (11 Februar 2009)

Genau das ist es ! Danke

Jetz klappt  das auch nur übers Numpad.
Bei bedarf  die WORD Vaiable noch mit zB. mit 1000 multiplizieren um Sekunden  direkt eingeben zu können .

Gruß


----------



## dhgroe (19 November 2010)

sorry war falsch hier


----------

